# Shooting The Metro Grade Gibbon



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This was my first day shooting the Metro Grade Gibbon!

Was a fun slingshot to shoot, Eric makes a decent slingshot.






To check out his products, go to:

http://metrogradegoods.com/

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

The sling is only as good as its slinger! 

Nice shooting!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing Sexier than a man who hits his target


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Approximately how far away was that can? Cameras make everything look much closer than what they really are.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Arber said:


> Approximately how far away was that can? Cameras make everything look much closer than what they really are.


Oh jeepers, wasn't far at all... 20ft maybe... This was just some winter fun.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

clothes pin killer ! that was some consistent shooting for someone who's been frozen inside the igloo. i have a feeling that this year your going to hit some incredible shots with your slingshot(s). take it easy man.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This was all about having some fun... I haven't shot in a while! It felt so great!!  I almost felt like I was in the summer all over again. lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey nice shooting. I wish I could hit a can that well  we have over 3 foot of snow on the ground here. Looks like you do too. Keep plugging guys.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Hey nice shooting. I wish I could hit a can that well  we have over 3 foot of snow on the ground here. Looks like you do too. Keep plugging guys.


Thanks for the nice comment S.S... the can is closer then it appears though. You would put holes through it for sure.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Nothing Sexier than a man who hits his target


Sexxyyyyy video uploading....

Just kidding  ...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting, you'll have a pile of ammo under the snow come spring!

Nice shooter!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great shooting man! Your backyard looks about like mine, snow covered, and frozen. LOL! Metro Grade makes some really sweet looking slingshots.


----------

